# Serious driver issues



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, So I'm having a ridiculous driver issue. Anyone who can offer me some seriously advanced level help would be unbelievably appreciated.

My device always shows up as not recognized on windows 7 64-bit when I plug into download mode. I've uninstalled drivers, reinstalled, manually uninstalled all of the usb components on my computer, tried every trouble shooting step I can think of.

This started with my device disconnecting and reconnecting over and over, then the gadget serial driver just stopped popping up for the device. I used the tool in Heimdal to download the drivers originally, but now the device only shows up as unrecognized so the zadig tool won't even offer me drivers, nor can I find them to uninstall.

I'm probably not going to find a fix for this but I figured I would ask. I want to wait and get a nexus prime but this sucker may get replaced here real quick.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

It would help to know what Rom you are running.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Any of them. Used another computer to get back to totally stock and it's still haunting me. Started on Power washed gingerbread, continued to stock ED05, and several other roms. This baffles me.

Edit: I supposed it also bears mentioning that I bricked my phone by trying to flash software then the computer dropped the connection mid flash.

All other forms of connection work fine too. *sigh*


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Sheepdog Elite said:


> Any of them. Used another computer to get back to totally stock and it's still haunting me. Started on Power washed gingerbread, continued to stock ED05, and several other roms. This baffles me.
> 
> Edit: I supposed it also bears mentioning that I bricked my phone by trying to flash software then the computer dropped the connection mid flash.
> 
> All other forms of connection work fine too. *sigh*


So it worked on another PC with no issue?


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya, and I'm totally out of ideas for how to chase the driver problem. Was hoping anyone else may have chased an issue like this.


----------



## gremlick (Sep 18, 2011)

Had this same issue with windows 7 64 but only after install of Service Pack 1. Tried everything you've mentioned plus did a repair of windows. Don't know the whys of it but in order to solve my problem I had to disable all anti-virus, anti-malware and then when I plugged the device back in the drivers installed normally and have total communication with the phone once again.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Have you tried to go onto device manager and delete all usb devices and root hubs. Reboot and let windows reinstall all usb items automatically.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

yep. And then some.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

You ever figure this out? I cna't get USB to work in debug mode on any WinXP PC I have access too, since moving to an MTD ROM. The nexus S drivers just don't seem to work.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

nope, bought a droid 3 and and I'm switching to Linux.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a similar issue, my pc wouldn't recognize my phone at all. I uninstalled the usb devices in device manager and unplugged everything usb except my mouse/kb and rebooted and now it sees it just fine.

Verizon Fascinate/Windows 7 x64

Sent from my Fascinate on CM 7.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

